# Solch eine Musterüberlagerung



## nitrobesim (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute, wie bekomme ich ein solches Muster hin. Also diese kleinen Kreuze.?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Indem Du Dir selbst so ein "X" bastelst, es als Muster definierst und eine neue Ebene damit füllst. Diese dann etwas mit der Deckkraft reduzieren und fertig ist Dein Bild.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## kokon (10. Juni 2004)

Neue Datei erstellen ... z.B. 30px mal 30 px
Dann ein "X" einfügen (Größe müßtest du selbst entscheiden), 
BEARBEITEN >>> MUSTER FESTLEGEN, das gewünschte Bild mit dem Muster füllen
Fertig 
/edit: TerrorALF war wohl schneller


----------

